# 1965 Ford Country Sedan Station Wagon



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Does any model company produce (or have produced) this kit in 1/25th scale?

http://www.stationwagon.com/gallery/1965_Ford_Country_Sedan.html

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure if theres any,,but thats a cool wagon to build,good luck finding it,,Id do a search on ebay.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Does any model company produce (or have produced) this kit in 1/25th scale?
> 
> http://www.stationwagon.com/gallery/1965_Ford_Country_Sedan.html
> 
> Thanks for any help!


As we discussed in your other thread, it's really the '67 that you want. Look what I found:

http://www.rocketfin.com/resin_product.cfm?id=3018


----------

